# Monthly News Thread | February 2015



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*New Jersey: New Uber rules coming for ride-sharing*
*http://www.nj.com/opinion/index.ssf/2015/02/new_rules_coming_for_ride-sharing.html*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Indiana Lawmakers aim to regulate Uber, Lyft ride-share services*
*http://www.indystar.com/story/news/2015/02/02/lawmakers-aim-regulate-ride-share-services/22775705/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Washington State Considering Proposed Statewide Rules Over Ridesharing Services Like Uber, Lyft*
*http://m.ibtimes.com/seattle-consid...s-over-ridesharing-services-uber-lyft-1802074*


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *New Jersey: New Uber rules coming for ride-sharing*
> *http://www.nj.com/opinion/index.ssf/2015/02/new_rules_coming_for_ride-sharing.html*


POST # 1 / @chi1cabby : ♤♡♢♧ Your
"Monthly News Thread" has me thinking
of a useful Service Mark to compliment your
current very humble "aw, shucks"
"JustaGuy" online persona.

Since YOU'D never utilize it I will voice
my feelings on the Topic to the Member-
ship.
@chi1cabby: Your UP.net News Leader!

PS: Thanx for speaking out in my behalf
regarding interacting with "dormant"
Members getting me a Warning.

I'm STILL waiting (66hrs. now) for
answers to "How is this different from the
shuffling that occurs currently?"
and "When will @Worcester Sauce
be allowed to return?"

He probably took exception to my
statement: "Consistency is to be
admired. Capriciousness isn't."


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Why I'd never want to compete with Uber's Travis Kalanick*
Chris Sacca @sacca
http://fortune.com/2015/02/04/why-i...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*The Uberpreneur: How An Uber Driver Makes $252,000 A Year*
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonyous...eneur-how-an-uber-driver-makes-252000-a-year/


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *The Uberpreneur: How An Uber Driver Makes $252,000 A Year*
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonyous...eneur-how-an-uber-driver-makes-252000-a-year/


Good read.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Broward County votes to regulate Uber, Lyft as taxi services http://t.co/jYbMzQfdWb


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Eugene council says Uber must follow traditional taxi rules*
*http://www.statesmanjournal.com/sto...-must-follow-traditional-taxi-rules/23163777/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Council unanimously approves ride-booking regulations, taxi changes*
*http://m.columbiatribune.com/news/l...cle_da48fb47-4ec9-5724-afb0-475a3c0b8e83.html*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Banned From Carrying Passengers in Spain, Uber Now Delivers Food*
LISA FLEISHER
http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-40507


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Can someone translate this please:*


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

same ole same,, this just gives uber/lyft a good laugh...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Can someone please translate the screenshot about UberPOP, thanx!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

@chi1cabby

Uberpop he dejado de operar temporalmente in espana sentimos comunicarte que por orden judicial hemos sido obligados a dejar de ofrecer el servicio de uberpop en espana

Uberpop have temporarily ceased operations in spain Sorry communicate that warrant have been forced to stop offering service uberpop in spain


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

@chi1cabby

pide los mejores e los platos restaurantes de la ciudad con tan solo apretar un boton con ubereats recibes to pedido en munos de 10 minutos de espera

asks the best dishes and restaurants in town with just the push of a button with ubereats you get to order munos 10 minute wait


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Thank you @UberCemetary!
That's what I thought...you can't catch an Uber anywhere in Spain!
But they'll deliver you a freaking sangwich in 10 minutes!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

https://translate.google.com


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Banned From Carrying Passengers in Spain, Uber Now Delivers Food*
> LISA FLEISHER
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-40507


Uber stopped operating its car-hailing service in Spain in late December, after a court ordered the service to shut down and ordered telecom companies to block online connections to Uber.com, including connections through Uber's app.

After Spanish telecom companies started to comply, Uber released updated versions of the app that included workarounds that routed users through a different web address-so, technically, not Uber.com.

That workaround remains in place, both on Android phones and iPhones, a person familiar with the matter said.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Partners With Breathometer To Suggest Drunken-Driving Alternatives
Ellen Huet*

*http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/02/18/uber-partners-with-breathometer-drunken-driving/









*


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> *Uber Partners With Breathometer To Suggest Drunken-Driving Alternatives
> Ellen Huet*
> 
> *http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/02/18/uber-partners-with-breathometer-drunken-driving/
> ...


I'll drink to that


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Breathometer Now Calls Ubers To Drive The Drunks Home*
*Posted by Sarah Buhr(@sarahbuhr)

http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/18/breathometer-now-calls-ubers-to-drive-the-drunks-home/#GVcYrN:tnu








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*The hidden costs of being an Uber driver*
*By Joann Weiner from The Washington Post 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/get-there/wp/2015/02/20/the-hidden-costs-of-being-an-uber-driver/*

By law, when you're self-employed, and if you owe at least $1,000 in taxes, you're supposed to pay your estimated taxes to the IRS each quarter and not wait until you file an annual return. If you don't do this because you incorrectly thought that you didn't owe taxes until April 15, you may have to pay the IRS a tax underpayment penalty.

But, as you consider your employment options, it's worthwhile to keep in mind that the "independent contractor" business model may not be as attractive as it may first appear.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.crainsnewyork.com/articl...-uber-is-wiping-out-city-taxi-industrys-value


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Here's why Uber and Lyft send drivers such confusing tax forms

http://www.sfgate.com/business/netw...y-Uber-and-Lyft-send-drivers-such-6092403.php








*


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2015/02/22/uber-drivers-face-fines-in-paris/


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Banned From Carrying Passengers in Spain, Uber Now Delivers Food*
> LISA FLEISHER
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-40507


^^^
Food? 
More like bitter herbs.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2015/02/22/uber-drivers-face-fines-in-paris/


^^^
Something tells me that Uber might be on the ropes in a LOT of cities/countries. 
I really hope that Uber survives just to shake up the establishment. 
On the other hand, I've had pax that have used Uber and say that it was their first and last time.
Who knows? 
Allz I know is that my days off are Monday and Tuesday, and I just got a call from one of my regulars from about five years ago who wants me to meet him and his wife at the bottom of the United escalators tomorrow @ 9 AM. 
I'm gonna be a wreck.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2015/02/22/uber-drivers-face-fines-in-paris/


^^^
Pretty good article.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber drivers will mount cameras on their cars for crowdsourced neighborhood safety project*
*http://venturebeat.com/2015/02/23/u...for-crowdsourced-neighborhood-safety-project/*


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber drivers will mount cameras on their cars for crowdsourced neighborhood safety project*
> *http://venturebeat.com/2015/02/23/u...for-crowdsourced-neighborhood-safety-project/*


Just downloaded the safety pin app, maybe I don't know how to use it, but it doesn't look very useful. (Uninstall)


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Customer Sues for $2M over Alleged Driver Stabbing in DC*
*By Eric Hal Schwartz*

*http://dcinno.streetwise.co/2015/02/24/uber-is-being-sued-for-2m-over-an-alleged-stabbing-in-dc/

With Uber so focused at the moment on improving its safety record, this kind of case coming to light is not good. And even though Uber has repeatedly pointed out that its UberX drivers are partners or contractors, not employees, it still reflects poorly on them when things like this happen.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber riders can now earn free stays at some of the world's most luxurious hotels*
*http://uk.businessinsider.com/uber-and-starwood-hotel-rewards-program-2015-2*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*For Uber, a little PR advice*
By Kristen V. Brown

http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/For-Uber-a-little-PR-advice-6099375.php


----------

